# All Day Vapes Nic Salts E-Liquids



## YeOldeOke (26/10/18)

After many requests we are excited to announce the launch of our Nic Salts range of juices! 

These juices are formulated specifically for the nic salts. Our nic salts are top of the line and doesn't contain benzoic acid.

We have decided to structure the offering differently to others, and make it fit in with our operation.
So instead of just offering it in 30ml 35mg format, the same 'Pick yer Nic' and pay only for what you use approach is offered as in our other made-to-order juices.

Though the higher concentrations are for MTL and pods only, not to be sub-ohmed, we offer a nic range from 1mg to 35mg because many prefer nic salts at low concentrations for sub-ohming DTL, for the smoothness and lesser throat hit.

Our standard ratio on these juices is 50/50 VG/PG, unlike our other juices that are 70/30, but you can also specify a different ratio if you wish to sub-ohm at a lower nic level. Just add a note at checkout.

Choice of packaging between HDPE squeeze bottles with spout and Chubby Gorillas are also available. Juices containing menthol have an option of standard, strong and very strong menthol.

Juices are offered in 30ml, 50ml and 100ml volumes.

5% cashback applies to these juices, as well as our free shipping above R350 order, and only R35 below R350. *Nationwide*.

Today we are launching two flavours, more will follow soon!




Chilled Red Berries



Pineapple & Lychee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/10/18)

Chilled Pomberry Cococream now available with nic salts!


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/10/18)

Another flavour now with Nic Salts!




Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/12/18)

We have added ADV Gold Menthol tobacco to our Nic Salts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/1/19)

Our Chilled Liquorice is now also available in Nic Salts 1 to 35mg!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/2/19)

We are happy to announce that we have now expanded our Nic Salts range to *30* of our flavours because of demand. These flavours have been specifically reformulated for Nic Salts.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/nic-salts-e-liquids/

To recap some of the salient points:


Our Nic Salts do not contain Benzoic acid
We offer nic salts from 1 to 35mg/ml
The higher nic ratios are for MTL devices, pods, Twisp etc.
The lower nic ratios are for those that still want to sub-ohm DTL but want a smoother vape with less throat hit
AFAIK we are the only ones offering the lower levels of Salt Nic for sub-ohm
Our standard VG/PG ratio on the Salt Nic range is 50/50, but you can select any ratio at no extra charge
Choice of packaging in our standard HDPE bottles with spout for easy filling or Chubby Gorillas
Choice of menthol strength in our Chilled range
Juices are offered in 30ml, 50ml and 100ml volumes.
5% cashback applies to these juices
*Free* shipping above R350 order, and only R35 below R350. *Nationwide*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/2/19)

Due to popular demand we have now expanded our Salt Nic offering to include 50mg juices! We now have 30 flavours available in our Salt Nic range from 1mg to 50mg

Pricing starts at only R114.55 for 30ml, pay only for the nic you use!

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/nic-salts-e-liquids/


You can read more about Salt Nic here:

https://alldayvapes.co.za/eliquid-nicotine-freebase-nicotine-salts/

And some of the pros and cons of buying from us here:

https://alldayvapes.co.za/vape-e-liquid-buying-from-all-day-vapes/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (15/2/19)

Are the juices made to order and still requires steeping? sorry if i missed this if it has been posted


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Are the juices made to order and still requires steeping? sorry if i missed this if it has been posted


@StompieZA Yes they are also made to order, fits into our production model. So they are fresh and need some steeping depending on the flavour profile. The fruits and menthol ranges are basically good to go when you receive them, not much steeping required. The deserts and tobaccos need a two week steep ideally.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

